
Will "Merry Christmas" really double the conversion rate over "Happy Holidays"? - pklien
http://www.conversionvoodoo.com/blog/2012/11/merry-christmas-vs-happy-holidays-debatedouble-your-conversion-rate/
======
ltcoleman
IMO this all has to do with tradition. "Happy Holidays" was a phrase that
received substantial amounts of negative press because people got upset when
they were told they could no longer say "Christmas". Only in the last couple
decades have people decided that Christmas should no longer be called
Christmas...EVER.

This irks people. We are happy when people celebrate their heritage by saying
things like "Happy Hannukkah" or "Eid Mubarak", but we tell people they must
use "Happy Holidays" instead of "Merry Christmas".

That has never made sense to me.

------
lambersley
I wonder what would happen if we replace "Happy Hannukkah" or "Eid Mubarak"
with 'Happy Holidays'

